# The Gangs of New York...



## Bigfoot (Jun 25, 2007)

...why do I feel like Liam Neeson in the Gangs of New York????

Dozer, EVP and Doogie466 decided it would be a great idea to bomb me with a liquor and CAO bomb!!!

The hit me with the following:

1 bottle of Wild Turkey Rare Breed Bourbon....love it!
1 Bottle of Dalmore Cigar Malt Scotch...love it! ( and I had just ran out too!)
1 bottle of Jamesport East End Series Merlot 2003..never had it but cant wait to try it!

and a load of CAO cigars!! some of which are the CAO blacks/VR's that I don't get because they are made for CI...very nice guys.

I guess I'm going to crack open one of the bottles, light up a CAO and put together a plan of doom!

Don't forget, I'm the butcher with the glass eye and it might be time to stick a few pigs!!

Thank you my friends!!

Bigfoot


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

Bigfoot smacked around again! Nice. Way to go gents. I have a feeling there are a few BOTL who are no longer safe!


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

You deserve it bro!!!

That Rare Breed is a good batch. 108.2 is the highest I have seen. All the ones I have had were no higher than 104.7


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Great bombing, gents! Cheers Bigfoot!


----------



## zion698 (Jul 13, 2007)

That's classic right there...nice one.


----------



## CHRIS7891011 (Apr 1, 2007)

heh Daniel Day Lewis is an awesome actor as the butcher. I'm sure Bigfoot's revenge will live up the the ability that Lewis displays in the movie

Great hit. I guess the boys of NY are starting to organize.


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

One sweet A$$ bomb by some great BOTL. Enjoy BIG FOOT!


----------



## casper (Apr 9, 2008)

Very nice bomb


----------



## m69c44 (Nov 5, 2007)

That is a Top shelf bomb for sure.... Nice work Guys


----------



## Clavery88 (Feb 1, 2008)

man I so thought of bombing him with all CAO stuff just to be funny too, but y'all beat me to it.


----------



## Itsme-Speedy-G (Aug 20, 2007)

That is some great stuff right there


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

sweet bomb


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

you got toasted on this one


----------



## Toasted Coastie (Feb 16, 2008)

Nice beatdown NY style guys!


----------



## smokem-cl (Aug 16, 2007)

How come no one told me there was gonna be a hit!!

Sok, looks like my NY brothers kicked yer ass good!!


----------



## The EVP (Dec 21, 2007)

Bigfoot, you deserve it! You're one of the most generous BOTL I've seen. Guys, fantastic hit...came off perfectly!!!

Now, gotta go to the B&M and replace my CAO's...all out.


----------



## Wingfan13-cl (Apr 30, 2007)

Brian, let me know what you think of that Dalmore Cigar Malt Scotch. I had a bottle a while back and liked it a lot.


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

Haha very nice. Hitting the rep with his own missiles. Great job on the liquid bomb.


----------



## iloveclmore (Jan 23, 2008)

You got f'ed up G!


----------



## htown (Jan 31, 2008)

Nice one!!


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Great Hit!!!


----------



## degarbie (Aug 12, 2007)

Waaariors! Come out and plaaay-ay! :biggrin:

Great hit!


----------



## Lighthouse (Sep 5, 2007)

Very nice hit guys!! That's a bomb that is sure to leave a mark!!:biggrin:


----------



## vicegrips.ceo. (Dec 14, 2007)

*warriors is one of the best gang movies period. check out the wanderers too!*


----------



## dravensghost (Sep 21, 2007)

good teamwork
all the more to put the hurt on someone
and excellent libations


----------



## mjohnsoniii (Sep 9, 2007)

for a really deserving BOTL. enjoy!


----------



## Huskysibe (Apr 7, 2008)

Oh my goodness, Nice Hit!!!! You should be proud of that launch.


----------



## patefengreen (Sep 27, 2007)

Ha ha. Wild Turkey for a Wild ... wait, no, that's not right! Excellent strike on the Bigfoot.


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

Nice group beat-down on the big man! Well done.


----------



## Petite_Flavored_Sweetie (Feb 5, 2008)

wow what a good day!


----------



## chip1922 (Jan 13, 2008)

Well, disserved!


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

Dozer The EVP and I in the same room together is not a good combo. Brian I hope you enjoy the bomb.:biggrin:


----------



## serenomike (Mar 19, 2008)

NY!!!


----------



## The EVP (Dec 21, 2007)

doogie466 said:


> Dozer The EVP and I in the same room together is not a good combo. Brian I hope you enjoy the bomb.:biggrin:


Between the three of us, I'm sure we can come up with some pretty devious s**t together!


----------

